# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  пословный перевод стихов для пуджи

## Yashoda Kumar das

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы. подскажите, может быть у кого-то есть пословный перевод стихов, которые используются в поклонении Гаура-Нитай и Радха-Кришне? спасибо.

P.s. маленький вопрос, не в тему, но может кто знает, если предложение бхоги произошло с запозданием, не в 7:45, например, а в 7:50, то и снимать соответственно позже, не в 8:00, а в 8:05? спасибо.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Какие конкретно стихи Вас интересуют?
Что касается предложения, если Вы поклоняетесь домашним Божествам, в этом случае правила не очень строгие. 
У нас храме стндарты таковы, 15-20 минут для раджа-бхоги (обеденного предложения), 10 минут для балйа-бхоги. Если предложение запаздывает, Господу все равно нужно дать время, чтобы Он насладился Вашим подношением (т е соответственно снять с алтаря позже). Но я начинающий пуджари. Может будут какие-то другие ответы у более квалифицированных преданных.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Спасибо за ответ с предложением.

По поводу стихов, меня интересуют все стихи, начиная с "шри гуро парамананда... и заканчивая "анга хинам крия хинам.." Литературный перевод - это хорошо, просто хочется более осознанно с медитацией подойти к поклонению. Пословный в этом очень помогает. если есть необходимость привести все стихи, я могу их скопировать сюда.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Я тоже люблю пословный перевод. Насчет стихов, просто в каждом храме разный перечень. Насколько я знаю, там часть стихов взяты из Чайтанья-чаритамриты, Шримад Бхагаватам. С этими стихами проблем не будет. Остальные, если найдете где-то, поделитесь.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

так я как раз и не нашел их) вот ищу сам..

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Бриджабаси прабху милостиво поделился стихами, вот пока некоторые из них, обещал позже остальные выслать.

ШБ 3.9.25.
со 'сав адабхра-каруно бхагаван вивриддха-
према-смитена найанамбурухам виджримбхан
 уттхайа вишва-виджайайа ча но вишадам
мадхвйа гирапанайатат пурушах пуранах

 сах - Он (Господь); асау - то; адабхра - беспредельно; карунах - милостивый; бхагаван - Господь, Личность Бога; вивриддха - огромную; према - любовь; смитена - улыбаясь; найана-амбурухам - лотосоподобные глаза; виджримбхан - открыв; уттхайа - для процветания; вишва-виджайайа - чтобы воспеть космическое творение; ча - а также; нах - наше; вишадам - уныние; мадхвйа - сладкозвучными; гира - речами; апанайатат - пусть Он милостиво рассеет; пурушах - Всевышний; пуранах - старейший.

 Милость Господа, верховного живого существа, старейшего из старых, не знает пределов. Я жду, когда Он благословит меня, открыв Свои подобные лотосам глаза, и улыбнется мне. Он способен вдохнуть жизнь в мироздание и рассеять наше уныние, милостиво дав нам Свои указания.




ЧЧ, 2.19.53.
намо маха-ваданйайа   кршна-према-прадайа те 
кршнайа кршна-чаитанйа   намне гаура-твише намах

намах — выражаем почтение; маха-ваданйайа — самому милостивому и великодушному; кршна-према — любовь к Кришне; прадайа — способному дать; те — Тебе; кршнайа — изначальному Богу-Личности; кршна-чаитанйа-намне — носящему имя Кришна Чайтанья; гаура-твише — имеющему золотистый цвет кожи, подобно Радхарани; намах — выражаем почтение.

«О самое милостивое воплощение Господа! Ты — Сам Кришна, явившийся в образе Шри Кришны Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Ты стал златокожим, подобно Шримати Радхарани, и всех наделяешь чистой любовью к Кришне. Тебе мы выражаем свое почтение».




Вишну-пурана 1.19.65. (цит. в ЧЧ, 2.13.77.)
намо брахманйа-девайа го-брахмана-хитайа ча
джагад-дхитайа кршнайа говиндайа намо намах

намах — поклон; брахманйа-девайа — Господу, которому поклоняются последователи брахманической культуры; го-брахмана — коров и брахманов; хитайа — благодетелю; ча — также; джагат-хитайа — тому, кто печется о благе всего мира; кршнайа — Кришне; говиндайа — Говинде; намах намах — бесчисленные поклоны.

«„Я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед Господом Кришной, которому поклоняются все люди брахманического склада. Он покровительствует коровам и брахманам и постоянно печется о благе всего мира. В бесчисленных поклонах простираюсь я перед Верховной Личностью, Богом, носящим имена Кришна и Говинда“».



Падьявали 74 (цит. в ЧЧ, 2.13.80.)
нахам випро на ча нара-патир напи ваишйо на шудро
*нахам варни на ча грха-патир но ванастхо йатир ва
кинту продйан-никхила-парамананда-пурнамртабдхер
*гопи-бхартух пада-камалайор даса-дасанудасах

на — не; ахам — Я; випрах — брахман; на — не; ча — также; нара-патих — царь (кшатрий); на — не; апи — также; ваишйах — член торгового сословия; на — не; шудрах — представитель рабочего класса; на — не; ахам — Я; варни — принадлежащий к любой касте, то есть брахмачари (брахмачари может принадлежать к какой угодно касте; любой может вести образ жизни брахмачари, то есть соблюдать целомудрие); на — не; ча — также; грха-патих — семьянин; но — не; вана-стхах — ванапрастха, который, удалившись от дел, живет в лесу, чтобы научиться отрешенности от семейной жизни; йатих — отрекшийся от мира; ва — или; кинту — но; продйан — исполненного великолепия; никхила — вселенского; парама-ананда — трансцендентного блаженства; пурна — исполненного; амрта-абдхех — того, кто подобен океану нектара; гопи-бхартух — Верховного Господа, покровителя гопи; пада-камалайох — лотосных стоп; даса — слуги; даса-анудасах — слуга слуги.

«Я не брахман, Я не кшатрий, Я не вайшья и не шудра. Я не брахмачари, не семейный человек, не ванапрастха и не санньяси. Я считаю Себя лишь слугой слуги слуги лотосных стоп Господа Шри Кришны, покровителя гопи. Он подобен океану нектара. Он — источник трансцендентного блаженства для всей Вселенной. Бытие Его всегда исполнено великолепия».
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это стих вошел в «Падьявали» (74), антологию стихов, составленной Шрилой Рупой Госвами.



Брахма-самхита 5.29 (цит. в ЧЧ 1.5.22.)
чинтамани-пракара-садмасу калпа-врикша-
лакшавритешу сурабхир абхипалайантам
лакшми-сахасра-шата-самбхрама-севйаманам
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами

чинтамани — из философского камня; пракара — бесчисленных; садмасу — в обителях; калпа-врикша — деревьев желаний; лакша — миллионами; авритешу — в окруженных; сурабхих — коров-сурабхи; абхипалайантам — пасущего; лакшми — богинь процветания; сахасра — тысяч; шата — сотни; самбхрама — с великим почтением; севйаманам —   того, кому служат; говиндам — Говинду; ади-пурушам — изначальную личность; там — Его; ахам — я; бхаджами — почитаю.

«Я поклоняюсь Говинде — предвечному Господу, прародителю всех живых существ, который пасет коров, исполняющих любые желания. Он живет в обители из духовных самоцветов, окруженной миллионами деревьев желаний. Там Ему с любовью и почтением всегда служат тысячи богинь процветания».



ЧЧ 1.1.4.
анарпита-чарим чират карунайаватирнах калау
самарпайитум уннатоджджвала-расам сва-бхакти-шрийам
харих пурата-сундара-дйути-кадамба-сандипитах
сада хридайа-кандаре спхурату вах шачи-нандана

анарпита — не данное; чарим — бывшее прежде; чират — долго; карунайа — по беспричинной милости; аватирнах — нисшедший; калау —   в век Кали; самарпайитум — даровать; унната — возвышенное; удджвала-расам — (обладающее) вкусом любовных отношений; сва-бхакти — служения Себе; шрийам — сокровище; харих — Верховный Господь; пурата — золота; сундара — прекрасного; дйути — блеска; кадамба — обилием; сандипитах — воссиявший; сада — всегда; хридайа-кандаре — в глубине сердца; спхурату — пусть проявится; вах — вашего; шачи-нанданах — сын Шачи.

Да проникнет Верховный Господь, божественный сын Шримати Шачи-деви, в самую глубину вашего сердца. Сияя, как расплавленное золото, Он по Своей беспричинной милости нисшел на землю в эпоху Кали, чтобы даровать миру то, чего не давало ни одно из воплощений Господа: высочайшую, лучезарную расу преданного служения — расу супружеской любви.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

вот, теперь всё целиком, почти все стихи:

ШБ 3.9.25.
со 'сав адабхра-каруно бхагаван вивриддха-
према-смитена найанамбурухам виджримбхан
 уттхайа вишва-виджайайа ча но вишадам
мадхвйа гирапанайатат пурушах пуранах

 сах - Он (Господь); асау - то; адабхра - беспредельно; карунах - милостивый; бхагаван - Господь, Личность Бога; вивриддха - огромную; према - любовь; смитена - улыбаясь; найана-амбурухам - лотосоподобные глаза; виджримбхан - открыв; уттхайа - для процветания; вишва-виджайайа - чтобы воспеть космическое творение; ча - а также; нах - наше; вишадам - уныние; мадхвйа - сладкозвучными; гира - речами; апанайатат - пусть Он милостиво рассеет; пурушах - Всевышний; пуранах - старейший.

 Милость Господа, верховного живого существа, старейшего из старых, не знает пределов. Я жду, когда Он благословит меня, открыв Свои подобные лотосам глаза, и улыбнется мне. Он способен вдохнуть жизнь в мироздание и рассеять наше уныние, милостиво дав нам Свои указания.



дева препаннарти-хара прасадам куру кешава
авалокана-данена бхуйо мам парайачйута

deva - о Господь, prapannārti-hara  - устраняющий (хара), страдания (арти) предавшихся (прапанна), prasādaṁ - милость, kuru  - сделай, keśava - о Кешава, avalokana - взгляда, dānena - даром, bhūyo - снова, māṁ - мне, parayа - трансцедентным, аcyuta - о Ачьюта.

 «О Кешава, о безгрешный Господь, о Тот, кто удаляет несчастья предавшихся душ! Пожалуйста, даруй мне Свою милость, вновь одарив меня Своим трансцендентным взглядом».



джайа джайа крипамайа джагатера натха
сарва джагатере коро шубха-дришти-пата

jaya jaya - слава слава! kṛpamaya - о океан милости, jagatera nātha - повелитель мира, sarva - всему, jagatere - миру,  koro - сделай, śubha-dṛṣṭī-pāta - "бросок" благоприятного взгляда.

«Вся слава, вся слава милостивому Господу вселенной! О Господь, пожалуйста, подари Свой благоприятный взгляд всему миру».



уттиштхоттиштха гауранга
джахи нидрам махапрабхо
шубха-дриштхи-праданена
траилокйа мангалам куру

uttiṣṭhottiṣṭha - Поднимись, Встань, gaurāṅga - О Гауранга, jahi - оставь, nidrāṁ - сон, mahāprabho - о Махапрабху, śubha-dṛṣṭi - благоприятного взгляда, pradānena - совершенным даром, trailokya-maṅgalaṁ - благо для трех миров, kuru - сделай.

«Господь Гауранга Махапрабху, пожалуйста, поднимись и отбрось Свой сон. Одари три мира Своим взглядом».



 уттиштха джахнавешвара
 йога-нидрам тйаджа прабхо
 намно хатте дивйа-намам
 су-шраддхартхам витараси

uttiṣṭha - поднимись, jāhnaveśvara - о повелитель Джахнавы, yoga-nidrāṁ - мистический сон, tyaja - оставь, prabho - о Господь, nāmno - святого имени, haṭṭe - на рынке, divya-nāmaṁ - божественное имя, su-śraddhārthaṁ - в обмен на хорошую веру, vitarasi - раздаешь.

«О Нитьянанда, повелитель Джахнави, пожалуйста, поднимись и отбрось Свой сон. На рыночной площади святого имени Ты раздаешь божественное Имя всем, кто имеет немного веры».



ЧЧ, 2.19.53.
намо маха-ваданйайа   кршна-према-прадайа те 
кршнайа кршна-чаитанйа   намне гаура-твише намах

намах — выражаем почтение; маха-ваданйайа — самому милостивому и великодушному; кршна-према — любовь к Кришне; прадайа — способному дать; те — Тебе; кршнайа — изначальному Богу-Личности; кршна-чаитанйа-намне — носящему имя Кришна Чайтанья; гаура-твише — имеющему золотистый цвет кожи, подобно Радхарани; намах — выражаем почтение.

«О самое милостивое воплощение Господа! Ты — Сам Кришна, явившийся в образе Шри Кришны Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Ты стал златокожим, подобно Шримати Радхарани, и всех наделяешь чистой любовью к Кришне. Тебе мы выражаем свое почтение».



Вишну-пурана 1.19.65. (цит. в ЧЧ, 2.13.77.)
намо брахманйа-девайа го-брахмана-хитайа ча
джагад-дхитайа кршнайа говиндайа намо намах

намах — поклон; брахманйа-девайа — Господу, которому поклоняются последователи брахманической культуры; го-брахмана — коров и брахманов; хитайа — благодетелю; ча — также; джагат-хитайа — тому, кто печется о благе всего мира; кршнайа — Кришне; говиндайа — Говинде; намах намах — бесчисленные поклоны.

«„Я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед Господом Кришной, которому поклоняются все люди брахманического склада. Он покровительствует коровам и брахманам и постоянно печется о благе всего мира. В бесчисленных поклонах простираюсь я перед Верховной Личностью, Богом, носящим имена Кришна и Говинда“».



притхви твайа дхрита лока деви твам вишнуна дхрита
твам ча дхарайа мам нитйам павитрам часанам куру

pṛthvi - о Земля, tvayā - тобой, dhṛtā - поддерживаются, lokā - планеты, devi - о Богиня, tvaṁ - Ты, viṣṇunā - Господом Вишну, dhṛtā - поддерживаешься, tvaṁ - ты, ca - также, dhāraya - поддерживай, māṁ - меня, nityaṁ - всегда, pavitraṁ - чистое, kuru - сделай, cа - а также, аsanam - сидение.

«О мать Земля, ты поддерживаешь миры. О Богиня, тебя поддерживает Господь Вишну. Поэтому, пожалуйста, будь милостива, ежедневно поддерживай меня, когда я сяду поклонятся Господу и очисти эту асану».



шри-гуро парамананда премананда бхала-прада
враджананда прадананда севайам ма нийоджайа

śrī-guro - о духовный учитель, paramānanda - находящийся в высочайшем блаженстве, premānanda - блаженства любви к Богу, phala-prada - дающий плоды, vrajānanda-pradа - Тому кто дарует блаженство Врадже, аnanda-sevāyāṁ - в блаженном служении, mā -меня, niyojaya - задействуй.

«Мой дорогой духовный учитель, дающий высшее блаженство – любовь к Богу, пожалуйста, займи меня блаженным служением Шри Кришне, источнику блаженства для земли Враджа».



Падьявали 74 (цит. в ЧЧ, 2.13.80.)
нахам випро на ча нара-патир напи ваишйо на шудро
 нахам варни на ча грха-патир но ванастхо йатир ва
кинту продйан-никхила-парамананда-пурнамртабдхер
 гопи-бхартух пада-камалайор даса-дасанудасах

на — не; ахам — Я; випрах — брахман; на — не; ча — также; нара-патих — царь (кшатрий); на — не; апи — также; ваишйах — член торгового сословия; на — не; шудрах — представитель рабочего класса; на — не; ахам — Я; варни — принадлежащий к любой касте, то есть брахмачари (брахмачари может принадлежать к какой угодно касте; любой может вести образ жизни брахмачари, то есть соблюдать целомудрие); на — не; ча — также; грха-патих — семьянин; но — не; вана-стхах — ванапрастха, который, удалившись от дел, живет в лесу, чтобы научиться отрешенности от семейной жизни; йатих — отрекшийся от мира; ва — или; кинту — но; продйан — исполненного великолепия; никхила — вселенского; парама-ананда — трансцендентного блаженства; пурна — исполненного; амрта-абдхех — того, кто подобен океану нектара; гопи-бхартух — Верховного Господа, покровителя гопи; пада-камалайох — лотосных стоп; даса — слуги; даса-анудасах — слуга слуги.

«Я не брахман, Я не кшатрий, Я не вайшья и не шудра. Я не брахмачари, не семейный человек, не ванапрастха и не санньяси. Я считаю Себя лишь слугой слуги слуги лотосных стоп Господа Шри Кришны, покровителя гопи. Он подобен океану нектара. Он — источник трансцендентного блаженства для всей Вселенной. Бытие Его всегда исполнено великолепия».
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это стих вошел в «Падьявали» (74), антологию стихов, составленной Шрилой Рупой Госвами.



Брахма-самхита 5.29 (цит. в ЧЧ 1.5.22.)
чинтамани-пракара-садмасу калпа-врикша-
лакшавритешу сурабхир абхипалайантам
лакшми-сахасра-шата-самбхрама-севйаманам
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами

чинтамани — из философского камня; пракара — бесчисленных; садмасу — в обителях; калпа-врикша — деревьев желаний; лакша — миллионами; авритешу — в окруженных; сурабхих — коров-сурабхи; абхипалайантам — пасущего; лакшми — богинь процветания; сахасра — тысяч; шата — сотни; самбхрама — с великим почтением; севйаманам —   того, кому служат; говиндам — Говинду; ади-пурушам — изначальную личность; там — Его; ахам — я; бхаджами — почитаю.

«Я поклоняюсь Говинде — предвечному Господу, прародителю всех живых существ, который пасет коров, исполняющих любые желания. Он живет в обители из духовных самоцветов, окруженной миллионами деревьев желаний. Там Ему с любовью и почтением всегда служат тысячи богинь процветания».



Видагдха-Мадхава 1.2 (цит. в ЧЧа,3.4, ЧЧ 1.1.4.)
анарпита-чарим чират карунайаватирнах калау
  самарпайитум уннатоджджвала-расам сва-бхакти-шрийам
харих пурата-сундара-дйути-кадамба-сандипитах
  сада хридайа-кандаре спхурату вах шачи-нандана

анарпита — не дано; чарим — то, которое было прежде; чират — долго; карунайа — беспричинной милостью; аватирнах — нисшедший; калау — в век Кали; самарпайитум — даровать; унната — возвышенный; уджджвала-расам — то, чем является вкус любовных отношений; сва- бхакти — служения Себе; шрийам — сокровище; харих — Верховный Господь; пурата  —  золота; сундара  —  прекраснее; дйути  —  великолепия; кадамба — обилием; сандипитах — воссиявший; сада — навечно; хридайа-кандаре — в глубине сердца; спхурату — пусть проявится; вах —   вашего; шачи-нанданах — сын Шачи.

Да проникнет Верховный Господь, божественный сын Шримати Шачи-деви, в самую глубину вашего сердца. Сияя, как расплавленное золото, Он по Своей беспричинной милости нисшел на землю в эпоху Кали, чтобы даровать миру то, чего еще не давало ни одно из воплощений Господа: высочайшую, лучезарную расу преданного служения — расу супружеской любви.



анга-хинам крийа-хинам видхи-хинам ча йад бхавет
асту тат сарвам аччхидрам кришна-каршна-прасадатах
йат кинчит ваигунйам джатам тад доша-прасаманасйа
шри-кришна-смаранам кароми.

aṅga - составляющие, hīnaṁ - лишенный, kriyā hīnaṁ - без правильных действий, vidhi hīnaṁ - без следования правилам, ca - также, yad - что, bhavet - будет, astu - пусть будет, tat - то, sarvaṁ - всё, acchidraṁ - без недостатков,  kṛṣṇa - Кришны, kārśna - и преданных Кришны, prasādataḥ - по милости.


«Пусть милость Кришны и Его преданных уничтожит все ошибки, которые мы допустили в соблюдении правил поклонения. Теперь я помню Кришну, чтобы нейтрализовать любые ошибки, какие могли бить». (Сат-крийа-сара-дипика)



агаччха вишрама-стханам сва-ганаих саха гауранга
кшанам вишрамйа сукхена лилайа вихара прабхо

агаччха - приходи, вишрама-стханам - к месту отдыха, сва-ганаих - со Своими спутниками, саха - вместе, гауранга - о Господь Гауранга.

«О Господь Гауранга, пожалуйста, взойди на Своё ложе отдыха вместе со Своими спутниками. О Господь, устраивайся удобно, наслаждаясь своими играми». 



агаччха шайана-стханам нитйананда джагад-гуро
тава рупе маха вишнор ананте шайанам куру

агаччха - прийди, шайана-стханам - к месту лежания, нитйананда - о Господь Нитьянанда, джагад-гуро - о учитель всех миров.

«О духовный учитель вселенной. Господь Нитьянанда, пожалуйста, приди на Своё место отдыха. В Своей форме Маха-Вишну отдохни на тысячеглавом змее, известном, как Шеша».



агаччха шайана-стханам са-ганаих саха шри-гуро

агаччха - прийди, шайана-стханам - к месту лежания, сва-ганаих - со Своими спутниками, саха - вместе, шри гуро - о дузовный учитель.

«О духовный учитель, пожалуйста, взойди на своё ложе отдыха вместе со своими спутниками».

----------


## Viktoriya

Спасибо большое за такую хорошую тему!

Если есть такая возможность, добавьте, пожалуйста, еще такие мантры


пратах щриман-навадвипе дви-нетрам дви-бхуджам гурум
варабхайа-прадам щантам смарет тан-нама-пурвакам


твам гопика вришаравес танайантике ‘си
севадхикарини гуро ниджа-пада-падме
дасйам прадайа куру мам враджа-канане шри-
радхангхри-севана-расе сукхиним сукхабдхау

свардхунйаш чару-тире спхуритам ати-брихат-курма-приштхабха-гатрам
рамйарамавритам сан-мани-канака-маха-садма-сангаих паритам
нитйам пратйалайодйат-пранайа-бхара-ласат-кришна-санкиртанадхйам
шри-вриндатавй-абхиннам три-джагад-анупамам шри-навадвипам иде

шриман-мауктика-дана-баддха-чикурам су-смера-чандрананам
шри-кхандагуру-чару-читра-васанам сраг-дивйа-бхушанчитам
нритйавеша-расанумода-мадхурам кандарпа-вешаджджвалам
чаитанйам канака-дйутим ниджа-джанаих самсевйаманах бхадже


ананда-лила-майа-виграхайа
хемабха-дивйач-чхави-сундарайа
тасмаи маха-према-раса-прадайа
чаитанйа-чандрайа намо намас те

----------


## Viktoriya

Со своей стороны могу добавить такие мантры:

Нитьянанда-дхьяна (медитация на Нитьянанду)                          
майатите вйапи-ваикунтха-локе
пурнаишварйе шри-чатур-вйуха-мадхйе
рупам йасйодбхати санкаршанакхйам
там шри-нитйананда-рамам прападйе    

Ч.Ч. А. 1.8

майа-атите — на находящейся за пределами материального мироздания; вйапи — простирающейся повсюду; ваикунтха-локе — на Вайкунтхалоке (в духовном мире); пурна-аишварйе — в обладающей всей полнотой совершенств; шри-чатух-вйуха-мадхйе — в четверной экспансии (Васудевы, Санкаршаны, Прадьюмны и Анируддхи); рупам — форма; йасйа — которого; удбхати — появляется; санкаршана-акхйам — именуемому Санкаршаной; там — Ему; шри-нитйананда-рамам — Господу Балараме в облике Господа Нитьянанды; прападйе — предаюсь.

«Я припадаю к лотосным стопам Шри Нитьянанды Рамы, который является Санкаршаной в чатур-вьюхе [состоящей из Васудевы, Санкаршаны, Прадьюмны и Анируддхи]. Он в полной мере обладает всеми совершенствами и пребывает на Вайкунтхе, далеко за пределами материального мира». (Ч.-ч., Ади, 1.8)




санкаршанах карана-тойа-шайи
гарбхода-шайи ча пайобдхи-шайи
шешаш ча йасйамша-калах са нитйа-
нандакхйа-рамах шаранам мамасту

санкаршанах — Маха-Санкаршана (в духовном мире); карана-тойа- шайи — Каранодакашайи (Вишну, возлежащий в Причинном океане); гарбха-уда-шайи — Гарбходакашайи (Вишну, возлежащий во вселенском океане Гарбходака); ча — также; пайах-абдхи-шайи — Кширодакашайи (Вишну, возлежащий в Молочном океане); шешах — Шеша-Нага (ложе Вишну); ча — также; йасйа — которого; амша — полные экспансии; калах — и части полных экспансий; сах — Он; нитйананда-акхйа — тот, имя которого Нитьянанда; рамах — Господь Баларама; шаранам — прибежищем; мама — моим; асту — пусть станет.

Пусть я всегда буду помнить о Шри Нитьянанде Раме. Санкаршана, Шеша-Нага и различные Вишну, возлежащие на водах океана Карана, океана Гарбха и Молочного океана, — все Они суть Его полные экспансии и экспансии Его полных экспансий.

----------


## Susila dasi

tvam gopika vrisharaves tanayantike 'se
sevadhikarini guro nija-pada-padme
dasyam pradaya kuru mam vraja-kanane shri-
radhanghri-sevana-rase sukhinim sukhabdhau
"O beloved spiritual master, you are always in the presence of the cowherd girl Radha, the daughter of King Vrishabhanu. Please award me service at your lotus-like feet, which are the proprietors of devotional service. Please place me in the ocean of joy by bestowing upon me happiness in the mellows of service at the feet of Sri Radha in the groves of Vraja Dhama."
«О дорогой дорогой учитель, Вы всегда находитесь рядом с пастушкой Радхарани, дочерью царя
 Вришабхану. Пожалуйста, наградите меня меня служением Вашим лотосным стопам, которые являются обителью преданного служения. Пожалуйста, окуните меня в океан наслаждения, пролив счастье зрелого служения лотосным стопам Шри Радхи в рощах Враджа-дхамы»

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Любителям санскрита.
Тем, кто регулярно поклоняется Божествам хорошо известны два текста, которые размещены ниже. Но ранее вы могли их произносить только на родном языке. Однако теперь по милости нашего ученого вайшнава Гададхара Пандита прабху мы имеем возможность декламировать их на сансрите. К сожалению здесь я помещаю их не с диакритикой, т.к. ФБ не поддерживает (кому нужно с оной пишите в личку).

«По природе я вечный слуга Кришны. Но, по несчастью, я враждебно относился к Нему с незапамятных времён и таким образом я отождествлял себя со своим телом и постоянно пребывал в круговороте рождения и смерти в этом материальном мире, страдая от обжигающих тройственных страданий. Сейчас, в результате какой-то невообразимой удачи милость моего духовного учителя позволила мне узнать о том, что я вечный слуга Кришны, бесконечно малое духовное существо, которое не имеет ничего общего с этим грубым и тонким материальными телами. Таким образом, по приказу моего духовного учителя я обрёл удачу служения его лотосным стопам, и следуя по его стопам, обрёл удачу служения лотосным стопам Господа Чайтанйи Махапрабху и Господа Нитйананды прабху».

со ‘хаМ кРшНасйа нитйа-дАсаХ свАбхАватаХ кинту 
анАдй-авидйайА тад двешАвешТито ‘бхавам
тена дурбхАгйена мАртйа-Шар?ра-баддхаХ сан
 дуcтАра-саМсАре нирантараМ тАпа-трАйена п?дитах
 идАн?м ту дишТйА ме гурв-атйанта-кРпайА ча
 прабодхито ‘сми пунар йад ахаМ Шр?-кРшНа-дАсаХ
 атйалпа-дж?васйа ме с?кшма-стх?ла-Шар?рАбхйАМ
 митхйа эва саМбандхаХ п?рваМ катхАНчит саМджаджНе 
атхА гурор эвАнуматйА тасйа пАда-камалайоХ
севАвасараМ прАпто ‘сми татхАпи ча бхагаватаХ
Шр?-чаитанйа-махА-прабхоХ Шр?-нитйАнандасйаива ча
пАдАбджа-Шр?-махат-севАМ виШишТАнуграхотсавам 

* В предпоследней строчке вставляются имена Божеств, которым вы поклоняетесь.

«В Йогапитхе, в Шри Майапуре, в духовной обители Навадвипа, Господь Гаурасундара восседает на троне, украшенном драгоценными камнями. Справа от Него Господь Нитйананда, слева Шри Гададхара, перед Ним со сложенными руками Шри Адвайта и Шриваса Тхакура, который держит зонт над головой Господа Чайтанйи. На одной из украшенных драгоценными камнями ступеней, ведущих к трону Господа Гауранги, восседает мой духовный учитель».

 атхА йога-п?Тхе Шр?мад-майАпуре дивйа-дхАмне навадв?пе 
бхагавАн гаурасундаро маНи-кхачита-сиМхАсанопавишТаХ
 тасйа дакшинатаХ стхитаХ прабхуХ Шр?мАн нитйАнандаХ
 савйе ту Шр?-гадАдхараХ п?рато ‘дваитаХ кРтАНджалиХ 
Шр?вАса-тхАкурас татхА сумукхаШ чхАтра-дхАр? йаХ
 татраикасмин дивйа-пАде бхагаватаХ севотсукхо 
мама гурур упавеШиТаХ парама-бхакти-п?ритаХ

----------

